

Ask HN: Which Firefox addons you can't live without - awa

I was reading the discussion on http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1359220 and found that I had never heard of the Tree Style Tab and some other addons a few people were talking about. SO I was wondering what all great addons I might be missing.<p>I have flashblock, delicious, IE Tabs, Firebug and JS debugger installed on my firefox.
======
megamark16
Firebug and Download Helper are my two must haves. TamperData is a good one
too, when Firebug isn't quite giving me enough information about what's
crossing the wire. Also if you're using a proxy server I'd recommend
FoxyProxy.

------
scorpioxy
Depends, I have several profiles for doing different things. These are the
ones that survived so far, so they must be the ones that are important("can't
live without" is a strong phrase)

\- Normal use: Adblock Plus, DownThemAll, Flashblock, Greasemonkey, Session
Manager, TreeStyleTabs and User Agent Switcher.

\- Development: Firebug, Httpfox, User Agent Switcher, Web Developer and YSlow

I separate them because of performance reasons and because the dev profile
needs to be cleared frequently and so on..

------
jmulder
Regular use: \- FaviconizeTab (reduces a tab's width to just its favicon) \-
Tab Mix Plus (better tab management and session management) \- Google Reader
Watcher \- oldbar (single line design in the URL bar) \- Menu Editor (ability
to remove all unnecessary options from my context menu and others) \- Screen
Grab (fast saving/copying of screenshots)

Development: \- Firebug \- Page Speed \- YSlow

------
whimsy
<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/67651/>

BarTab. I normally have a ton of tabs open (Anywhere between 15 and 45)
Without BarTab, Firefox starts noticeably chugging, but with BarTab I can
unload most of the tabs from memory.

------
AlexBlom
Sharethis: I like using the bit.ly integration

Rapportive: Great Gmail plugin that replaces the ad area with information on
who e-mailed you / scrapes their online profile and twitter feeds.

------
ghoerz
All-in-One Gestures saves me a good bit of time. It's the one addon I find
myself missing when I'm not on my computer.

Using the scroll wheel to switch between tabs in the bar = priceless.

------
mitchellhislop
I am still a huge fan of the ubiquity project. Still love being able to invoke
what is basically quicksilver in my browser.

------
pwim
Rikaichan - if you're not fluent in Japanese but use Japanese sites, it's a
lifesaver

------
crazydiamond
Vimperator - gives me vim keys on FF.

Adblock

------
oski
measureit

